# Iris for Sale:



## flowergurl

The price is $2.00 per start.
These are from my person flower beds, so I don't have many starts from each color. Some I only have 1 of each.
I will post what colors I have by number, no names.
Post the numbers you would like to have. I will fill orders in the order of the posts here, PM's won't count.
They will be shipped bare root with the fans trimmed back for shipping.

View attachment 28535


Number1

View attachment 28536


Number2

View attachment 28537


Number 3

View attachment 28538


Number 4


View attachment 28539


Number5


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 28550


Number 6

Number 8


----------



## notwyse

1 and 6 please


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 28551


Number7

View attachment 28552


Number 9

View attachment 28553


Number 10

View attachment 28554


Number 11


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 28555


Number 12

View attachment 28556


Number 13

View attachment 28557


Number 14

View attachment 28558


Number 15


----------



## notwyse

10 is great too. Pm me quantity you can spare of each and amt due and I will send check


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 28559


Number 16

View attachment 28560


Number 17

View attachment 28561


Number 18

View attachment 28562


Number 19

This is just the bright yellow one in front. 
It really shines!


----------



## notwyse

Number sequence messed up. Now I am confused. I want any color of peach or yellow fancy.


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 28563


Number 20

View attachment 28564


Number 21

View attachment 28565


Number 22

View attachment 28566


Number 23


----------



## flowergurl

Number 7 and 8 are the only 2 numbers out of sequence. Please list the ones you want by number.


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 28567


Number 24

View attachment 28568


NUmber 25

View attachment 28569


Number 26

View attachment 28570


Number 27


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 28571


Number 28

View attachment 28572


Number 29

View attachment 28573


Number 30

View attachment 28574


Number 31


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 28575


NUmber 32

View attachment 28576


Number 33

This one has a very nice sweet smell and you can smell it walking by it.

View attachment 28577


NUmber 34


----------



## flowergurl

That is all I have for now and really all I want to mess with packing and shipping. LOL It is a bunch of work. I won't know shipping costs until I take your box to the PO and mail it then I will post your amount due here. 
I prefer all conversations take place here in this thread so everything is public.
I will be busy today, so I won't be around to answer questions until this evening.
Post by the NUMBER you would like. If I have enough I will put it in your box, otherwise I will go down the list as fill as I have available.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

Beautiful! one or two starts of each of #5 #10 #20 #24 #25 #33 #34 please if available. I can pm mailing address as soon as you know some available  
Susan


----------



## frogmammy

Lovely!

If you have them available, I would like 1 or 2 each of:

1,5,8,9,10,12,13,15,16,20,21

Mon


----------



## MDKatie

I would love one of 1, 6, 8, 9, 10, 25, and 34. If any of those are taken, I'd take a substitution of a similar color. Thanks!


----------



## notwyse

So nice...1,8,10,12,13,17,18,28....one or two.


----------



## Woodpecker

I would like 1,8,20,21,24,25,27 and 34 please. Thanks!


----------



## Kris in MI

I would like one each of 14, 16, 21, 22, 27, and 32; if any are still available.


----------



## flowergurl

I will dig them on Sunday and let you all know what starts are still available.
I will box and mail them on Monday.


----------



## Mistyf

I would like one each of 8, 15, 16, 20, 24, 28, and 34


----------



## flowergurl

Numbers not asked for and still available as of now:2, 3,4,7, 11, 19, 23, 26, 29, 30, 31


----------



## jen74145

I thought I didn't like irises much. 
Wow. My goodness.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

I'd love 1, 16, 20, and 24. Just one of each would be great! 
Thanks!


----------



## farmmaid

If still avialable I would like 2 each of: #23,24,27 and 32................


----------



## Kris in MI

Flowergurl, will you post on Sunday who is getting orders so we can PM you our addys for mailing on Monday, or would you like us to go ahead and PM you addresses before the weekend?


----------



## flowergurl

Yes, I will post who can get what on Sunday. You can go ahead and PM me your addresses now, if you'd like. Sorry, I've been really busy lately. Thanks Kris.


----------



## rags57078

Can I have 1 of each on the ones you have left please ?


----------



## flowergurl

Yes, Rags I can do that for you. PM me your address please.


----------



## keztrelle

If available, can I have 1 each of 1,2,10,12,13,14,22,24,27? If not, can I get one of each of the remaining too? Thanks so much for making these available.


----------



## Grace Acres

Hello,

I would like one of each 1, 3, 7, 8, 10,12,16,18,20,21,25,28,32.

Thank you

Connie


----------



## flowergurl

Yes, I have enough to make a box for you keztrelle of what is left. I don't know what, yet if any of the others will be available until I dig.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

If possible, I would like to buy one of: 1, 3, 7, 19, 24, & 27.


----------



## Patches

I would like # 1, 7,8,9,10,12,16,24,25,27,28,32 if you still have them. I will pm you my address.


----------



## flowergurl

If the color you selected isn't available, would anyone be open to substitutes?
I have many new colors opening and I don't have time to mark them all. 
If a substitute color of my choice is okay with you, then please post it here.
Just thought i'd offer it in case someone wanted more iris and isn't to picky on the colors.


----------



## notwyse

Yes. Just know I have blue yellow and purple's.


----------



## notwyse

So...what is your address?


----------



## flowergurl

Notwyse I couldn't understand your address. You had a PO box after the state and zip code. Please resend your address as it appears on letters you receive.
I'm wanting to get it correct, so your box doesn't get lost. Thanks!
I will Pm my address to those I am going to send boxes to when I mail them.


----------



## notwyse

Resent it.


----------



## flowergurl

It's not in my private messages. Just the first message with the address you sent the first time.


----------



## notwyse

I think my inbox is full and I can't seem to fix it. How do you delete posts?


----------



## notwyse

I can't tell if you are getting my PMS.


----------



## flowergurl

No, i'm not getting them. Look over the far right of a message in your box. You will see a small box there, click on it and a check mark appears in the box.
Go down to the bottom of the page and there is a drop down menu, click on it and click on delete and any message with a check mark will be deleted. Then click on the word Go. It's right next to the drop down menu. That finishes the action you are trying to do.
You have to do it for messages sent and received both, as they both add up.


----------



## notwyse

Thank you....I will try again


----------



## notwyse

Fixed the address on the last reply. Only way to get it to send.


----------



## partndn

I love iris.
I'm not asking for any. I just wanted to tell you how beautiful they all are! Just gorgeous!


----------



## flowergurl

I got it Notwyse. Thanks Partndn.


----------



## Kris in MI

flowergurl said:


> If the color you selected isn't available, would anyone be open to substitutes?
> I have many new colors opening and I don't have time to mark them all.
> If a substitute color of my choice is okay with you, then please post it here.
> Just thought i'd offer it in case someone wanted more iris and isn't to picky on the colors.


I would love to have a substitute in a close color if any of the numbers I requested aren't available. 
What I currently have are this color combination:


----------



## flowergurl

Those make a lovely show Kris.


----------



## Woodpecker

Flowergurl did you get my PM?


----------



## flowergurl

Yes I did Woodpecker. Thanks


----------



## dancingfatcat

I would like one of each #'s 1-8-10-14-16-18-20-21-25 if they are available. Will you be adding new colors? If it's not to much trouble can you update the choices if these aren't available? Thanks so much, your Iris's are gorgeous!!!


----------



## flowergurl

I have new colors opened, but 30 was all i wanted to mess with. I would be willing to make you a grab box of a mixture of colors if you want. I will be digging them today and go down the list.


----------



## kycountry

I'm interested in anything other than red... let me know if you have any more available


----------



## flowergurl

The ground is very dry and hard making digging more difficult than I expected. 
I have about half of them dug and I will have to finish up tomorrow morning. This is going to delay shipping until Tue.
I am going to process these orders by number for now.
Later I might offer grab boxes if there is an interest.


----------



## dancingfatcat

Thanks flowergurl


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 28929


My daughter helped me dig for awhile today. We cut a few too while we were at it.


----------



## keztrelle

Hi flowergurl, I would like to add a grab box to my order if you have them available - I want to pay it forward and know 2 people who deserve an unexpected & anonymous gift. Thanks so much & Happy Mother's Day! I hope you have a fantastic week! God bless!


----------



## flowergurl

You all are gonna work me to death. LOL
Let me get this first batch taken care of. Then after I rest up, I will do a few grab boxes.


----------



## dancingfatcat

see, when you do that, it makes me want them all


----------



## flowergurl

Today brought rain and colder temps. I have a doctor appointment this morning. When I get back from town I will dig the rest. It should be easier since we got rain and 60's instead of upper 80's temps. LOL


----------



## notwyse

Red? Red? I must have red!!!! Oh my go I am addicted


----------



## flowergurl

Okay they are all dug, clipped, marked, washed, and sorted.
Here is the list of who is getting what. 
In one or 2 boxes I threw in an extra one as a surprise.

In the order of the list of Posts:

Notwyse: You are getting all 8 of your choices.

PA FArm: You got all 7 of your choices

Frogmammy: You got 7 of your choices

MD Katie: You got 3 of your choices

WoodPecker: You got 4 of your choices

Kris in MI: You got 3 of your choices

MistyF: Sorry hon there was only 1 of your choices available.

PrettyPaisley: I am so sorry all the numbers you picked were all ready spoken for.

Farmmaid: You got 2 of your choices

Ketz: You got 5 of your choices

Graceacres: You got 5 of your choices

Micheal: You got 2 of your choices

Patches: You got 2 of your choices

DCat: Only 1 of your choices are available.


----------



## flowergurl

Graceacrers and D cat, I need your addresses please.


----------



## flowergurl

Rags, I am going to eat lunch and then go out and dig your box.


----------



## rags57078

Thank You


----------



## flowergurl

I got your dug up Rags. I bet you get a hug or kiss out of them when they bloom for her. :grin: Misty I got you a couple real nice ones too.

If you aren't getting a box this round, don't worry.
Later on, I will offer grab bag boxes. If you asked for iris this round but I 
wasn't able to get yours I will give you first choice at the grab bags.


----------



## flowergurl

I put 3 in the mail this morning. I will work on the others after supper.
I sent messages to those who were mailed.


----------



## flowergurl

I was only able to 3 more boxes mailed tonight. I sent messages to those that went out tonight. I will try my very best to get the rest of them out tomorrow.

Dancingfatcat, I still need to know if you want just the one iris or do you want me to dig a couple extra ones? Also, I need your address still.

Thanks everyone !!


----------



## flowergurl

3 more went in the mail. I am going to finish the boxes tonight.


----------



## dancingfatcat

pm'd you, sorry for the delay. Thank you


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

Oh Lord help! Where have I been??? I am an Iris lover and I have missed the digging  Flowergurl, have I completely missed out?


----------



## flowergurl

1 more box went out and they rest will go out tomorrow.

Dcat, I replied to your PM. 

Georgia girl. Yes, I am sorry this digging is over.

I am willing to do grab bag style boxes a little later this year.
You can get some iris then if you like.


----------



## flowergurl

Payment received already from MD Katie Thanks!!


----------



## flowergurl

2 boxes went to the PO this morning. That leaves only 2 left ! :sing:


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you for doing this flowergurl. You must be sore from all that digging!


----------



## flowergurl

You are welcome Woodpecker. Naw, not so much. I like sharing irises..... really I am spreading my addiction. LOL


----------



## flowergurl

All boxes are now in the mail except for dancingcat's. Hers is delayed so I can add a few more iris to her box. Since she was only able to get 1 of her selections.
Everyone should have gotten a message that included tracking numbers and payment information.

Please let me know that your boxes arrive safely. 
Thanks for all the orders.
I will post again when I am ready to do some grab boxes.


----------



## frogmammy

I sent your payment this morning, in cash. Don't want any change back.

Oh, and all the bills have "Wheresgeorge.com" stamped on them in red 

Mon


----------



## flowergurl

Thanks Frogmammy. I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## flowergurl

Payment received from Keztrelle, thanks!


----------



## flowergurl

Payment received from Kris in MI, Thanks!:happy2:


----------



## keztrelle

Received my irises today and I have to say WOW!! Super fast shipping & really BIG health starts! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## flowergurl

I am so glad you liked them Keztrelle. :bouncy:

Payment received from Rags today thanks! :happy2:


----------



## rags57078

This young lady is great to deal with and sends very good plants . A huge THANK YOU


----------



## flowergurl

Rags, you are most welcome. I hope she enjoys her gift.


----------



## dancingfatcat

Can I just say how awesome you are :rock:


----------



## flowergurl

LOL, thanks. :bouncy:


----------



## Grace Acres

Hello,

My irises arrived save and sound. Nice starts. How long will they need before they bloom? May be this year?

My husband has already picked a place for a new flower bed. He says he wants it in this paticular spot so he can look out from inside the house and see the irises (which are his favorite).

Thank you again for all your efforts.

Connie


----------



## flowergurl

Hi Grace, so glad they arrived okay. No they won't bloom for a year or maybe two. They need time to get settled back in before they will bloom again.


----------



## flowergurl

Payment arrived from Frogmammy today. Thanks!! :sing:


----------



## flowergurl

I posted this in country families under my yard sale post. I thought you might like it too.

I kept an eye out and scanned people's yards while I was shopping today.
I found this one lady that had a color of iris i didn't have. I asked her if I could buy a start and she just gave me one. We got to talking and I am going to bring her a yellow one. Next spring we are going to do a trade. 
So I found another iris buddy, priceless! :thumb:


----------



## Michael W. Smith

My box of iris arrived in the mail today. They were packed great and arrived in fine condition.

Now, if only flowergurl would come to my house to plant them!!


----------



## flowergurl

Haha that would be quite the drive Michael. I do however want to visit the eastern part of the US someday. There is so much history there.
I want to go up into Maine and around too because I've heard how beautiful it is. 

Dancing cat I just dug and cleaned your iris and your box will go out on Monday.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

I came home this evening to find my box of iris starts waiting! They have been tucked in their new bed. Thanks so much! My others are in bud now, these new colors are going to look amazing. Packed perfect and nice looking starts!


----------



## BeeFree

Flowergurl, when you get ready for the grab boxes, please let me know, as I would like to buy


----------



## flowergurl

Those that requested a box this first round but didn't get one, I will send a message asking if they want a grab box. Then I will post it here in the barter board for everyone else. It will be first come first serve.
Glad you were happy with yours funny farm.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

I got my iris planted yesterday after the rain. So they are now planted and can now start to get established. 
Will be awaiting to see their blooms in a year or two!


----------



## Woodpecker

I got my iris today. Many thanks flowergurl!


----------



## Kris in MI

My iris arrived today :bouncy: Thank you so much, flowergurl


----------



## flowergurl

You are welcome. Thanks for letting me know they arrived. I hope you find much joy in them.


----------



## notwyse

Got mine today too. Please let me know when you receive my payment.....


----------



## flowergurl

The mail today brought payment from: Notwyse, Grace Acres, PAfunnyfarm and Wood Pecker. Thanks so much!! :lookout:


----------



## MDKatie

Got my box yesterday, thanks flowergurl!!! Now I just need to figure out where to plant them....


----------



## notwyse

I have to say these are beautiful large rhizomes. I will cherish them....


----------



## flowergurl

I'm glad you all are enjoying your boxes.  When they bloom it will be even better!  Thanks for letting me know they arrived okay.


----------



## flowergurl

Postage arrived from Michael and MistyF today. Thanks!


----------



## flowergurl

Dancingcat your package was mailed today. That was the last one for this round! :happy:


----------



## starjj

Missed this posting

Do you have any left? If so I would like #5,#10,#19,#20,#28

Please let me know


----------



## flowergurl

I'm sorry starj, these are all gone. I will be posting an offer for grab bags later on.


----------



## frogmammy

Received mine and I must say, you pack VERY well! Thank you!

Mon


----------



## flowergurl

Thanks Frogmammy, and thanks for letting me know they made it there. 
I ran a plant trading web site for several years. I've had lots of practice at packing.


----------



## frogmammy

flowergurl said:


> Thanks Frogmammy, and thanks for letting me know they made it there.
> I ran a plant trading web site for several years. I've had lots of practice at packing.


I LOVED the numbers on the leaves! Very original! 

Mon


----------



## flowergurl

Patches and Farmmaid the tracking numbers say your packages were delivered.
Did you receive them okay? Has payment been mailed?
Please give us an update. Thanks!


----------



## flowergurl

Heard from Farmmaid and all is good.  She is sending me some hen and chicks as a trade. I love hen and chicks too.


----------



## flowergurl

I found a place on Facebook called Myers Iris Garden.
They are selling assorted no name iris for $2.50 each plus shipping. I just placed an order for
five to try them out. They have been shipped and should be here in a few days.
I will post a picture of them when they arrive.
Just thought I'd give you an option for those that want more iris now.


----------



## flowergurl

I just got the package in the mail. I ordered 5 iris and he sent me 9 of them.
I will be ordering from them again. 
Here is a pic:

View attachment 29725


----------



## flowergurl

Dancingfatcat your postage came today, thanks!!


----------



## Molly Mckee

Do you have any pink left? Please put me on the list for a grab box.


----------



## flowergurl

I will make a new post when I am ready to do the grab boxes. Everyone will sign up there, except for those that asked this time and didn't get any iris. They will get to go first.


----------



## flowergurl

Heard from Patches, she also got her irises and is happy with them.
Thanks to all of you and i wish you all tons of blooms!


----------



## flowergurl

The last 2 items from this deal came in today. Patches I received your money today and Farmmaid your hen and chicks came in the mail also. I already have them planted in my flowerbed.
Thanks to ALL and I wish you all the best with your irises.


----------



## Patches

Thank you flowergurl.


----------

